
Hate Crimes, Hoaxes, and Hyperbole - danielam
http://reason.com/blog/2016/11/18/election-hate-crimes-hoaxes-hyperbole
======
wallace_f
>police officer Michael English said the victim had not been the aggressor. A
bystander who witnessed the attack told WTOP, "they jumped him and beat him up
pretty bad,"

Today this is less serious a crime than:

>man in a car yelling "fag" as he drove by a gay couple

Obviously neither is appropriate, but I don't feel great about the pressure
against free speech. The Obama administration is also engaged in the longest-
lasting and most extreme battle against journalists in the history of the
country, which makes the fact that saying something inappropriate is worse
than violently attacking someone seem an even worse state of affairs.

